

Ask HN: Intelligence and the time of day - glynjackson

I&#x27;m aware that a lot of scientific individuals read HN. I would like to take this opportunity to ask for feedback&#x2F;possible explanations relating to intelligence and the time of day.<p>I&#x27;m a developer, I seem to solve most of my problems first thing in the morning  between 7am-10am. During the first 3-4 hours of the day I solve most of my problems, problems I couldn&#x27;t decipher the night before. I have asked other developers if they experience the same issue and most concur.<p>Is this a real phenomenon? Is there a scientific explanation for this?<p>I would love to find a way to extend my morning problem solving skills to the rest of the day.
======
dmurdoch
Do you eat breakfast? If so, how much? Do you then not eat lunch into 12-1
o'clock? It may have to do with diet as well as sleep. I find eating snacks
throughout that time, and drinking a decent amount of water helps keep me in
that zone for a while longer.

~~~
glynjackson
I may keep a diary and try to eat small and often. I don't really have
breakfast at all. First meal is always after 11am.

------
bjones53
Have you considered that your diet and exercise routines may have a greater
impact on your cognitive abilities than sleep? Can you provide more
information on your daily routine?

~~~
glynjackson
Good point, no, I haven't considered that. I eat breakfast late due to my work
routine. If I'm working from home I get up have coffee around 6.30am then work
until around 11.30 before getting breakfast. If I'm at the office I up around
5.30, get coffee at the station around 6.30am. I then work on the train until
I get in the office around 8.30am I don't eat in this time at all. Maybe I
should just not eat, seems I work better without food.

~~~
bjones53
The issue probably has something to do with the fact that you don't eat.
Assuming that your last meal comes sometime between 7-10pm, that means you're
going 13-16 hours without food. It's likely that body directs all energy to
digesting food and then recovering from your 'starvation'.

I am not a nutritionist but try eating something small, first thing in the
morning, maybe some nuts or a smoothie.

------
drKarl
Have you tried a 15 minute power nap?

~~~
glynjackson
It takes me around 30 to fall asleep. Tried it once, made me feel a lot worse.
Is this something you do?

